# Parkerized finish color on SA Mil-spec?



## Q-Tip-81 (Oct 6, 2009)

I've searched google but can't seem to find an answer to my question about the parkerized Springfields. What color is the parkerization? To the best of my knowledge, they should be a deep charcoal grey/black. My only concern is that with time the finish turns to a greenish tint like many older weapons and that's not what I want to see happen.

I'm asking because my first inclination is to spend the extra $$$ and go with the Stainless Steel......but I was wondering if it's harder to take care of (as far as rust and lubricating) than the parkerized finishes. I know SS is supposed to be more durable and will show less wear after buffing. Sorry, I'll shorten this to a few points.

1) What color will the parkerized finish turn / What color is the parkerized finish?

2) Which is easier to care for after a trip to the range?


The Stainless in this situation would cost roughly $80 more than the parkerized finish.

Thanks in advance for your patience and assistance. I want to make sure I get the little things right before I spend the money.


----------



## yaonttwo (Apr 25, 2008)

Original color is gray/black. After 6 years is remains the same color.
SS is easier to keep clean looking.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

yaonttwo said:


> Original color is gray/black. After 6 years is remains the same color.
> SS is easier to keep clean looking.


My experience is the same. My parkerized Mil Spec is "black/gray". Wish is was SS.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I have a parkerized Ithaca USGI 1911A1 made in 1944, it is not green.










As stated above, the SA MILSPEC is a dark gray, it will stay that way as long as the finish was properly applied.

However, if you do scratch it, it can't be buffed out like on a stainless gun.

I prefer stain_less _on most guns unless a "special" finish is a possibility. Stainless is easy to maintain but can still rust if neglected.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Stainless is easy to maintain but can still rust if neglected.


I have heard this before (maybe you posted it?) but it has yet to happen to me. Is there a specific brand/model that you experienced this issue with? In SS I have a Beretta, Ruger, Sig and Taurus and none of them have showed any signs of rust or even tarnish. I'm not saying it doesn't happen, I just haven't seen it. :smt1099


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

dosborn said:


> I have heard this before (maybe you posted it?) but it has yet to happen to me. Is there a specific brand/model that you experienced this issue with? In SS I have a Beretta, Ruger, Sig and Taurus and none of them have showed any signs of rust or even tarnish. I'm not saying it doesn't happen, I just haven't seen it. :smt1099


Do you neglect your guns? If not you don't have to worry about it.

I've seen Colts rust, I've seen stainless steel barrels on Kimbers and FN Hi Powers rust, I've seen stainless S&W revolvers rust...


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I have let the Taurus sit for over 8 months in my nightstand, but that is the longest I recall. The rear sight (steel) had a spec of rust but it came right off. I guess you would have to REALLY neglect SS. But there are probably different degrees of neglect based on the person too. 8 months is neglect to me.


----------

